# 2011 Omega Pharma-Lotto kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The retro-clean treatment for Gilbert & Co as well. Not bad at all.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not bad looking. But whats with all the teams this year. What did they all get together and decide to do the retro thing at the same time?


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good. One of the favorable redesigns.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugh. No.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

He's going to have to shave those arms for less wind drag.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> What did they all get together and decide to do the retro thing at the same time?


Maybe they looked at some of last year's designs and had a collective dry heave.

Also, notice that Katyusha ripped off the Lounge Vegas kit and this one is a take on the Lounge Gulf jersey...

I like the basic design of this but not the cluttered logos at the top or the black section on the bibs which doesn't go with the rest of the design. The jersey is also very see-through.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not great, but not bad either.

However, considering how ugly some of the other kits are looking, this one is looking better all the time!


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd give it a six out of ten. Not bad, but they could have tied the shorts to the jersey better, yeah?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe if the shorts had some sort of bird of prey emerging from them...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

meh.
none of tis year's kits are very exciting, so far.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Gilbert training:


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I really like it but not a fan of the shorts. 

Reminds me of the Rapha CX team.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I really like it but not a fan of the shorts. 

Reminds me of the Rapha CX team.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Way better then Team Leopard. I give it a 7 out of 10...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> Maybe if the shorts had some sort of bird of prey emerging from them...


LOL

Yeah, and I'm with pulser- when did everyone decide 2011's theme was going to be "retro"?
The kit itself? Mmmm... s'okay.
Not fantabulous, but not bad. At least I'll be able to pick them out in the sea of B/W...


----------

